# Pictures of your home town *picture heavy*



## Emma (Dec 28, 2005)

Everyone should post a few photographs of their home town!

Go! I'll start

To me the first picture is how I veiw my home town. Grey, rough, bleak, depressing.







The rest is what the tourists see, or what they want you to see.


----------



## r-nadiv (Dec 28, 2005)

Here's home:













Here's homestead:





Here's now:


----------



## LarryTheShiveringChipmunk (Dec 28, 2005)

heres some taken a few weeks back in the snow

















and some non snow ones






















and one from a park nearby






and me and the Grimace


----------



## dreamer72fem (Dec 28, 2005)

well I live in a small town in michigan, US. You first two have such lovely pics of your towns...but there isnt much here to take a pic of...lol. But here it goes:
One was taking out my computer window this past fall...and one a few weeks ago. And other from downtown. 
Stacey 

View attachment IMGP2003-2.jpg


View attachment IMGP2002-2.jpg


View attachment IMGP2013-2.jpg


View attachment IMGP1938-2.jpg


View attachment backyard-2.jpg


----------



## AnnMarie (Dec 28, 2005)

These are a few collected from my area, this thread is fun!


----------



## MissToodles (Dec 29, 2005)

I'm from Staten Island orignally but now I'll post photos of my new "adopted" hometown. Photos courtesy of a google image search and forgotten-ny.com


----------



## Santaclear (Dec 29, 2005)

This one was shot outside my door one recent evening. 

View attachment hometown1.jpeg


----------



## LillyBBBW (Dec 29, 2005)

*Weymouth/Boston, MA Improper*​
Snow Storm Out My Front Door









Perverted Sign in Window





Sign Noone Obeys





Our Fine Subway System 









Police Riots During the Red Sox World Series Game 









Fourth of July at the Hatch Shell


----------



## Zandoz (Dec 29, 2005)

I only have one picture of my home town...Defiance Ohio. 

View attachment Defiance.jpg


----------



## HottiMegan (Dec 29, 2005)

These are such awesome pictures  I dont have any pics of my small town at the moment but i'll work on it.. i have non-digital pics (taken during my art photography class). Not a real exciting town. There is some interesting turn of the 20th century architecture though.


----------



## jamie (Dec 29, 2005)

downtown:





not downtown:





mayor:


----------



## r-nadiv (Dec 29, 2005)

jamie said:


> mayor:



For real?

(Looks like we ought to get her to grace these pages.)

Nice town. Nice downtown. Really nice not-downtown.

Thx.


----------



## jamie (Dec 29, 2005)

r-nadiv said:


> For real?
> 
> (Looks like we ought to get her to grace these pages.)
> 
> ...



Grins - well while she is a healthy girl.. I think it was more the layering and the big coat more than anything. I sent ya a pm with a link.

I am a big fan of hers politically, but on a personal level as well. She is dedicated to civil rights and civil responsibility. I was downtown taking pictures of the Mardi Gras parade and saw her leaving work, she is just so unpretentious which is saying a lot for a southern politician.

Thanks!


----------



## T'Rina / MsXXL (Dec 29, 2005)

CurvyEm said:


> Everyone should post a few photographs of their home town!




Here are some of Boise

The first 2 I took in downtown Boise










These are from different sites
Boise Skyline at night





During the Day





Boise State University's famous "Smurf Turf"





The ski resort above the town





And the Boise River


----------



## JoyJoy (Dec 29, 2005)

Little Rock is such a diverse city..so much that I love about it....

the state capitol building....





where I work...





downtown Little Rock...





the Clinton library... (pretty in it's own way, in spite of the fact that it looks like an extra-long trailer house...but hey, this is Arkansas )





one of my favorite places to hang out with my daughter..the River Market downtown...





Historic Central High School...





The Historic Old Mill....a nice place for a relaxing walk...




or a snowball fight....





Then there are sights like these...








that make Arkansas a nice place to live!


----------



## JoyJoy (Dec 29, 2005)

But, here is where I'm *really* from...


----------



## EtobicokeFA (Dec 30, 2005)

Here my hometown of Toronto, ON

Here a couple of shots of the CN tower.

View attachment toronto_03.jpg


View attachment toronto_06.jpg



Some of the art work you find in the city. 

View attachment toronto_02.jpg


And, here is a great shot of bluffers park. 
View attachment waterfront_056_500.jpg


And, here is a usually winter in the city.
View attachment 022021.jpg


Enjoy!


----------



## altered states (Dec 30, 2005)

This is what I see every morning (minus of course the two biggest towers on the left), though it's generally a bit sunnier. Nice to have all that mess, but at a comfortable distance.

As for Blackpool, it's a strange place. I had fun visiting, but I see how you could lose your mind growing up there. I guess it was no accident that Mike Leigh made it the hometown of the most dire character in Working Girls. 

View attachment standard.jpg


----------



## Emma (Dec 30, 2005)

tres huevos said:


> As for Blackpool, it's a strange place. I had fun visiting, but I see how you could lose your mind growing up there. I guess it was no accident that Mike Leigh made it the hometown of the most dire character in Working Girls.



I'm surprised you know of the place, nevermind been here! lol Yes, I lost my mind a long time ago. Blackpool is probably to blame! I've not seen working girls lol


----------



## Cat (Dec 30, 2005)

What a fun thread!!

These are all taken by me or my hubby with the exception of the LDS/Mormon temple:

View from our front porch(darn construction!):





Views of the back yard:










Just about two blocks away (this one was stolen off some website):





All within an hour, most in the SLC Valley:

Great Salt Lake:




Mouth of Little Cottonwood Canyon:




In LIttle Cottonwood Canyon:




The West Desert:




View from a ghost town called "West Dip":




Sri Sri Radha Krisha Temple (apparently not everyone 'round here is Mormon!):


----------



## AnnMarie (Dec 30, 2005)

Cat said:


> What a fun thread!!
> 
> 
> Sri Sri Radha Krisha Temple (apparently not everyone 'round here is Mormon!):



That temple is absolutely stunning.


----------



## Tina (Dec 30, 2005)

Not much to say about the town I live in -- Santa Maria. Its big (unfortunate) claim to fame is that it's where the Michael Jackson trial was held. You can see a bit of it, below:
Here and Here.

Many of the buildings have the terra cotta roofs, and there is a pretty good diversity of trees and plants here, but the town itself is boring. What I like is what is *near* my town.

Oceano Beach on an overcast day. What's cool about it is that you can drive on a large stretch of it, so it makes it nice for those who have trouble walking on the soft sand. You can park near the water and walk a bit and find shells and such -- get your feet in the water. It's also a great place to park at night and neck to the sound of the surf and the glow of the moon. 
Here.

On a sunny day:
Here.

Shell Beach right after xmas last year, just after the tsunami (which is why the seas are a bit tempestuous). There are cliffs with homes overlooking it -- they call the area Dinosaur Caves, because of all of the caves that one can explore below -- during low tide, of course.  Biggie took this one.
Here.

The same general area, on a nicer day
Here.

My car right across the street from that cliff, to give an idea of the area.
Here.

Further down the coast, on a bay,
Here.

Anyway, you get the idea. There is gorgeous coast, with each beach having a different feel -- from wild and untamed to more touristy. I love this area and never tire of the ocean.


----------



## Aliena (Jan 2, 2006)

r-nadiv said:


> For real?
> 
> (Looks like we ought to get her to grace these pages.)
> 
> ...



Hey Jamie, 

I thought I'd add to your pictures, since we live in the same city, and add the downtown water fountains!! This is the night of the Styx/REO Speedwagon concert!! I just love the fountains...they really give Lexington charm. 












I just love this picture of Mike (my hubby, to the curious), it show's the fountains beautifully!! 

I only wish that these pictures could have been taken with my new digi-cam. I was using one of those disposable camaras and it doesn't have as good as clarity as I would have liked.


----------



## ataraxia (Jan 2, 2006)

My city is famous for bridges, of which it has more than any other in the US; rivers, which cause many of the bridges; and crazy terrain, which causes the rest.


























Point State Park, where the rivers come together:





Monongahela Incline, which is how you get up Mt. Washington:





View from Mt. Washington, at the top of the Incline:





Some funny-looking buildings, the one on the left is the PPG building:





Carnegie Mellon University, where I work:


----------



## altered states (Jan 2, 2006)

CurvyEm said:


> I'm surprised you know of the place, nevermind been here! lol Yes, I lost my mind a long time ago. Blackpool is probably to blame! I've not seen working girls



It was the first (and last) time I tried cockles and I was shocked at how the beach is actually rockier and more uninviting than Long Island's north shore, where I spent a bit of my youth in my own (much smaller) tourist helltown. In New York we have our Blackpool equivalents, like the infamous nearby Jersey Shore and Coney Island before I was born (now it looks like Blackpool after a nuclear holocaust).

Blackpool doesn't feature prominently in CAREER Girls (not Working Girls - that movie features my current home of Staten Island, oddly enough), but Blackpool makes a cameo at the end. It's not Mike Leigh's best (that would be Naked or Life is Sweet) but as Woody Allen said, even a bad Leigh is pretty good. (ouch - sorry)


----------



## Emma (Jan 2, 2006)

Blackpool beach isn't rocky? It's sandy lol


----------



## Cat (Jan 2, 2006)

AnnMarie said:


> That temple is absolutely stunning.



AM, that temple is really quite cool looking from afar. Once you get close to it, you see it's put together with cheap fiberglass facades, bubble gum and a prayer. But from a distance, it is stunning, as you say.


----------



## AnnMarie (Jan 2, 2006)

Cat said:


> AM, that temple is really quite cool looking from afar. Once you get close to it, you see it's put together with cheap fiberglass facades, bubble gum and a prayer. But from a distance, it is stunning, as you say.



Awww, total bummer! But I guess that's like many things in life, beautiful and majestic from arms length, but questionable support and assembly when you get too close. And we're not just talking buildings here.


----------



## Boteroesque Babe (Jan 3, 2006)

Great thread, Curvy. I'm freshly returned from a holiday trip home, but didn't take a lot of pics. Here's one I can't claim, but I'm in it (as is Mystery Pooch, pictured in the pet pics thread). It's the remains of an antebellum mansion where, when I was a teenager, my friends and I used to go to drink beer and punk one another.

I loved the place then, and I love it now.


----------



## Boteroesque Babe (Jan 3, 2006)

And here's where I live now. In fact, every photo in this batch was taken from one of my bedroom windows.





















Did you know 7% of the world's clouds are produced right here in New York City? And I can see one of the factories from my bed!






I once saw a huge tarp, loosened from a rooftop, dance wildly in the wind. It was beautiful and hypnotizing.






New Yorkers are very proprietary about their views. No matter how conventionally unattractive, we grow attached. Mine is more Goo Goo Dolls than Gershwin, but I love it. It's mine.


----------



## Boteroesque Babe (Jan 3, 2006)

And here's one of my favorite neighbors.


----------



## altered states (Jan 3, 2006)

It seems you live in Gracie Mansion. And here I thought Bloomberg was gay - turns out he's an FA!



Boteroesque Babe said:


> And here's where I live now. In fact, every photo in this batch was taken from one of my bedroom windows.


----------



## Boteroesque Babe (Jan 3, 2006)

Others have taken pics of my city. Eh. They're okay I guess.




































Some of my favorite things have been viewed from this observation deck, or broadcast from this antenna...






To love New York nighttime is to love Weegee, and this is one of my faves. "Bowery Savings Bank," December 4, 1944






Sadly, the one shot I wanted to post cannot be found. And I tried. I didn't shoot it, but I was living near where it happened when it happened. Eight years ago this week, a giant sinkhole opened up on lower Fifth Avenue, gobbling up cars and shooting flames into the air. I think the best photo was from The Times. Wish I could find it. I cut it out and smiled at it for months, enjoying the fact that I live in a city where such a thing would happen. Also can't find the pic of a drummer who used to practice in the far corner of the roof deck my apartment overlooks. I imagine his place was too small for his drum kit or his noise.

Again, GREAT thread. I've enjoyed getting lost in everyone's hometowns.


----------



## Boteroesque Babe (Jan 3, 2006)

tres huevos said:


> It seems you live in Gracie Mansion. And here I thought Bloomberg was gay - turns out he's an FA!


You're assuming, of course, I would go near him for any reason but to pick his pocket.


----------



## Wayne_Zitkus (Jan 3, 2006)

I grew up outside Morristown, NJ - about 40 miles west of NYC. Here's a picture of the Morristown Green, a park in the center of town. The building in the background is the Presbyterian Church.






Today, Sandie and I live near Pueblo, CO - about 100 miles south of Denver. (As in "Write to 'Catalog, Pueblo, CO 81009' - the Government Printing Office has a distribution center here.) This is a picture of Memorial Hall (Pueblo's municipal building) from the Historic Arkansas Riverwalk. After a huge flood in 1921, they diverted the Arkansas River about a quarter mile and put it behind a levee. When we moved here in 1995, the old riverbed was an empty ditch. The riverwalk is a return of the river to its original path.






ON EDIT - The large section of Memorial Hall on the right is a large auditorium, where I've seen George Carlin and Gallagher perform and the local Democratic Party holds its County Assembly every two years. (As a precinct co-chair, I've been a delegate to the last two assemblies.) This hall is also the last place where Woodrow Wilson ever spoke in public. In 1919, he was touring the US drumming up support for the League of Nations. After his train left Pueblo, he sufferred a stroke from which he never fully recovered....


----------



## wtchmel (Jan 4, 2006)

This has been such an enjoyable thread. I will post as soon as I get that digi camera on Friday!! Thanks again for sharing!


----------



## bigsexy920 (Jan 4, 2006)

Like Wayne Im from outside Morristown in NJ a town called Dover. It's a pretty historic area, I like it. Here are some pics


----------



## Wayne_Zitkus (Jan 5, 2006)

bigsexy920 said:


> Like Wayne Im from outside Morristown in NJ a town called Dover. It's a pretty historic area, I like it.


DOVER!!!!

I lived in Dover for a while back in 1990. I rented a room in a house on Clinton Street (Rt. 15 heading out of town).

I also lived in Wharton for most of my last marriage. And my two grown kids shared an apartment there for a few years.

Small world.


----------



## bigsexy920 (Jan 5, 2006)

Small world indeed. I actually went to St. Mary's for grade school, right in Main St. in Wharton. I grew up 2 blocks down from the then Dover General Hospital. Now most all the area hospitals are " St. Claires" then they specifiy by campus like DOver General is now St.Claire-Dover General Campus. Anyway, things have changed alot over the years the rolling hills in the area have all been cut into for new housing, It's alittle depressing but I still love it here. 

B-


----------



## Jes (Jan 5, 2006)

Boteroesque Babe said:


> And here's one of my favorite neighbors.



Please tell me that you see this poochie being walked on the street or in a park by his owners with some regularity? Or else I'll be feeling bad for days.


----------



## Boteroesque Babe (Jan 5, 2006)

Jes said:


> Please tell me that you see this poochie being walked on the street or in a park by his owners with some regularity? Or else I'll be feeling bad for days.


Absolutely. Manhattan seems to be the epicenter of fanatical pup pampering, and I'm sure this dog is no exception. Probably visits the nearby dog run regularly, too. I think it's cool these people live without an air conditioner in their front room so this little guy can keep his pooch perch. (I'm sure huge summertime Con Ed bills have nothing to do with it.)

I love him 'cause he's so _over_ people cooing at him. Wouldn't look at ya if you were made of bacon. My kinda neighbor.


----------



## Jane (Jan 5, 2006)

I'm kinda torn between two worlds. I'm from a beautiful, rural section of Oklahoma, but have lived in Oklahoma City for several years.

Here's a picture from the rural area:






Here is a photo of the "Survivor Tree" the tree right at the center of the OKC Bombing blast, which survived and is thriving.


----------



## Jes (Jan 5, 2006)

No one better stalk me. 

My hometown is the lilac capital of the world. Here's a shot (not mine) of Lilacia Park


For many years, our police cars were, instead of black and white, lilac and white, with a big sprig of lilacs painted on the doors.

Then one day, we all kinda realized that lilac-colored cars didn't seem very menacing to potential evil doers and were, in fact, a source of great hilarity to everyone who resided outside of our village.

Now? Black and white, just like everyplace else. 

View attachment LilaciaPark.jpg


----------



## Tina (Jan 5, 2006)

The lilac capitol???? You're singin' my tune, Jes -- lilacs are my favorite flower, for their smell. I simply adore them. Love them. Want them. But they don't grow here.


----------



## Santaclear (Jan 5, 2006)

Jes said:


> Please tell me that you see this poochie being walked on the street or in a park by his owners with some regularity? Or else I'll be feeling bad for days.



Don't be silly. Those dogs are NY's main producers of eggs.


----------



## Wayne_Zitkus (Jan 5, 2006)

bigsexy920 said:


> Small world indeed. I actually went to St. Mary's for grade school, right in Main St. in Wharton. I grew up 2 blocks down from the then Dover General Hospital. Now most all the area hospitals are " St. Claires" then they specifiy by campus like DOver General is now St.Claire-Dover General Campus. Anyway, things have changed alot over the years the rolling hills in the area have all been cut into for new housing, It's alittle depressing but I still love it here.
> 
> B-


I remember going to the carnivals at St. Mary's. And the St. Patrick's Day Parades. For several years, I was the house DJ at Beanie's, which was a block off Main Street on Fern Avenue. I'd start playing when the parade ended and would DJ for 12 to 14 hours straight.

Those were the days....


----------



## Miss Vickie (Jan 7, 2006)

We saw these guys, a mama and baby moose, on our way home today. It was about 4:30 pm, so the light's not so good. It was right down the street from our house. The baby's hidden behind mom and I didn't want to get closer because mama moose can be very mean when they feel their babies are being threatened. I took it with my camera phone so the quality sucks, but at least you get an idea of the wildlife we see on a regular basis. (A few weeks back it was a bald eagle sitting atop the local Red Robin but I didn't have a camera phone then). Behind them, that big open space, is actually a lake. On the other side of the lake is a big stand of trees, where the moose hang out, crossing the lake in winter, and going around it in summer. As a result, we have relatively large sightings of moose in our neighborhood.


----------



## Aliena (Jan 9, 2006)

Miss Vickie said:


> We saw these guys, a mama and baby moose, on our way home today. It was about 4:30 pm, so the light's not so good. It was right down the street from our house. The baby's hidden behind mom and I didn't want to get closer because mama moose can be very mean when they feel their babies are being threatened. I took it with my camera phone so the quality sucks, but at least you get an idea of the wildlife we see on a regular basis. (A few weeks back it was a bald eagle sitting atop the local Red Robin but I didn't have a camera phone then). Behind them, that big open space, is actually a lake. On the other side of the lake is a big stand of trees, where the moose hang out, crossing the lake in winter, and going around it in summer. As a result, we have relatively large sightings of moose in our neighborhood.




Oh Miss Vickie, this is fabulous!!! I love this picture and the idea of seeing wildlife in my neighborhood is very fuzzy/cozy to me. I am curious, what kind of camara phone do you have?

It's a GREAT picture nonetheless.


----------



## Miss Vickie (Jan 9, 2006)

I just got a Nokia 3220. I like it. Besides, it's purple. My favorite color. 

The resolution isn't as good as my digital cam (obviously) but for quick snaps it's nice to have. We got this pic last year with my daughter's camera phone. Somebody, not me fortunately, had a very bad day.


----------



## Tina (Jan 9, 2006)

Damned glad that's not my car...  

Hey, Vick! Instead of just reading about your moose sightings I can now see them! Cool.  Beautiful blues in that, but I still want to see more of you.


----------



## Aliena (Jan 9, 2006)

Miss Vickie said:


> I just got a Nokia 3220. I like it. Besides, it's purple. My favorite color.
> 
> The resolution isn't as good as my digital cam (obviously) but for quick snaps it's nice to have. We got this pic last year with my daughter's camera phone. Somebody, not me fortunately, had a very bad day.



The first thought that popped into my mind when I looked at this picture was, "Hmmm, when did my drunk brother move next to Miss Vickie?":doh: 

The camara phone that I got for Christmas is a Nokia 6102. I still have to get back to the mall to get the right computer plug in for download purposes. I am hoping it takes nice pictures; well they look nice on the camara anyways! 

Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Miss Vickie (Jan 9, 2006)

Tina said:


> Damned glad that's not my car...
> 
> Hey, Vick! Instead of just reading about your moose sightings I can now see them! Cool.  Beautiful blues in that, but I still want to see more of you.



You're incorrigible, you know that? Now all those rumors about us are going to start up again. You cheeky monkey, you.  

And yeah, that car was pretty funny; just another boring trip to Costco with the girls. The weirdest thing was that the young lady who was driving the car didn't seem the slightest bit embarrassed. I'd have been MORTIFIED!!!

Aliena, I think that the 6102 is the phone that my daughter Amelia has. If it is, it's a much nicer phone than what I have. But hey, mine's PUUUURPLE.  And it has these cool glowy lights on the sides that blink red yellow and green when the phone rings. So I'll never lose it in my purse -- handy, given the bottomless satchel that carries my "must have's" for any given day. Enjoy your phone; I know I like mine, since I don't feel comfortable carrying our 'spensive $400 Canon digital in the car with me, just in case I see something charming or funny.


----------



## crownofswords (Jan 9, 2006)

Miss Vickie said:


> I just got a Nokia 3220. I like it. Besides, it's purple. My favorite color.
> 
> The resolution isn't as good as my digital cam (obviously) but for quick snaps it's nice to have. We got this pic last year with my daughter's camera phone. Somebody, not me fortunately, had a very bad day.



hahaha

that picture just demands the words OWNED 'shopped over the top!


----------



## Tina (Jan 10, 2006)

Miss Vickie said:


> You're incorrigible, you know that? Now all those rumors about us are going to start up again. You cheeky monkey, you.



Can't help it, when your cheeks are as big as mine, there's no alternative...   



> And yeah, that car was pretty funny; just another boring trip to Costco with the girls. The weirdest thing was that the young lady who was driving the car didn't seem the slightest bit embarrassed. I'd have been MORTIFIED!!!



Me, too, Vick. I wonder if AAA solves those problems...


----------

